# Natural Egg Cigar Review - Kinda bland, but not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally got around to trying one of these. Comes in a cool wooden coffin with leaves in it, like most of Drew's boxes. Looks like just what's it ca...

Read the full review here: Natural Egg Cigar Review - Kinda bland, but not bad


----------

